# Pirate Party



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, we did one last year, but we didn't play any Pirate games. Sorry. As for food, we gave MeatHead an eye patch.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Check out this awesome website for loads of inspiration and goodies Dead Men Tell No Tales -- The Worlds Largest Purveyor of Pirate Loot
Great food would be coconut shrimp, kabobs, turkey legs (or chicken wings to make things a little less messy) For dessert you could have key lime pie (for the scurvy of course) and rum cake. This little jewel would make a great centerpiece:








And it could be pretty simple, just use a bread pan instead of a cake pan, ice it with chocolate frosting, cut the top off and throw some chocolate coins inside.
A treasure hunt would be sure to be a hit, and give it a creepy twist. Have them find a severed head or a mummified bat. Several of the Targets I've been to have had a cool little pirate pinata. It's kinda like this but cuter:
Pirate Piñata : Target
They also had some pirate accessories, like eye patches that would be cool to leave around for guests to try on.
I also always try to find some fake tattoos for most parties. Of course they're a hit with the kids, but the adults go crazy over them too. I think it would fit in perfectly for your party if you could find some related ones. Try Walgreens. Sometimes they have packs of themed tattoos.
Sounds like you're gona have a great party, enjoy!


----------



## Nicci (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. Wow that centerpiece is amazing!


----------



## lisa11130 (Aug 21, 2008)

MeatHead is great! What is his head made out of though?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

lisa11130 said:


> MeatHead is great! What is his head made out of though?


Thanks! I just posted a How-To...


----------

